# The Surfer



## Sil (Jun 25, 2018)

Eos M  Samyang fisheye 8 mm

Maybe I had already posted this picture ... but in black and white ... this is the color version ...


----------



## espresso2x (Jun 25, 2018)

" I don't always surf during apocalyptic events, but when i do..."


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 25, 2018)

1)  Nice call on choosing the fish.  Good eye.

2)  I appreciate and wish I had the wit to have thought of espresso2X's post.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice one....


----------



## espresso2x (Jun 25, 2018)

I like it Sil; powerful imagery and wonderful, earthy 'palette'!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 25, 2018)

Great image.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2018)

Strong image! BRAVO!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2018)

Really nice!


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 25, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## Sil (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you all...very kind !! ; -)


----------



## weepete (Jun 27, 2018)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2018)

Excellent. Nominated June POTM.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 27, 2018)

Is that vignetting along the bottom or did you edit it a little darker on purpose?


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Sil (Jun 28, 2018)

weepete said:


> Very nice indeed!



Thank Weepete ...:; - )



jcdeboever said:


> Excellent. Nominated June POTM.



Thank jcd ... i m very happy...from september I want to start to name anchio .... now I can not ... work ... thanks again ... greetin ;-)


----------



## Sil (Jun 28, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Is that vignetting along the bottom or did you edit it a little darker on purpose?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app




I added the vignetting ... when the part of the image for me is uninteresting in this case sand I prefer to add a light effect .... and I like the shadows even if now many photos of a world without shadow ..


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 28, 2018)

Sil said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > Is that vignetting along the bottom or did you edit it a little darker on purpose?
> ...



Good choice. Are you up on a pier or something or just REALLY tall?


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Sil (Jun 29, 2018)

thanks for reply ... I was on a bridge ...


----------



## CaboWabo (Jun 30, 2018)

Great shot


----------



## Sil (Jul 1, 2018)

CaboWabo said:


> Great shot



Thank Cabo Wabo...; -)


----------



## DaPOPO (Jul 1, 2018)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Sil (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank DaPopo ...; -)


----------

